# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Ocean Majesty [Homeric, Olympic, Kypros Star, Sol Christiana, Juan March]

## kalypso

από τα πιο όμορφα πλοία κατά την γνώμη μου τόσο εξωτερικά όσο και εσωτερικά..


ocean majest.jpg

oceanmaj.jpg

----------


## esperos

Ήθελε  μόνο  μια  τσιμινιέρα  πιο  μεγάλη  γιατί  αυτή  που  του  έβαλαν  μοιάζει  λίγο  ατροφικιά.

----------


## kalypso

Owner:Majestic International Cruises Inc. (Trading and Commercial Corporation)
call sign: SZWX
Built:1966 Spain
Shipyard:Union de Levante
Crew:235 (Officers:Greek,Other:international)
Passengers:520
Lenght(m):135,3
Breadth(m):19,2
Draugth(m):5,95
Operator:Page&Moy

----------


## kalypso

> Ήθελε μόνο μια τσιμινιέρα πιο μεγάλη γιατί αυτή που του έβαλαν μοιάζει λίγο ατροφικιά.


 
ας ήταν η ίδια αρκεί να ξανάβλεπα τον κύκνο πάνω ξανά!

----------


## kalypso

δειτε και ένα βιντεάκι!!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5hRWPDJxtU

----------


## esperos

Και μια φωτογραφία του ως ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ τότε που είχε υψωμένη την Ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## Nautikos II

Ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε Esperos, το πλοιο που βλεπουμαι στο βαθος ειναι το* ΄΄Lissos΄΄* ετσι;

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι, στο βάθος είναι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, μπροστα του το ΙΛΛΥΡΙΑ και ίσως η πρύμη πίσω από το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ να είναι του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ (νυν GOLDEN PRINCE).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο παραμένει πλαγιοδετημένο στου Κανέλλου, ενώ στο φουγάρο του έχουν καλυφθεί (πρόχειρα) τα σινιάλα.

OCEAN MAJESTY.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

μια μικρη λεπτομερεια στο σχολιο του espresso,τα γραμματα στο φουγαρο του majesty καλυφθηκαν σημερα το πρωι ,αφου μεχρι και χτες το βραδυ ,ηταν ορατα

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο δεμενο στο προλιμενα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21706

----------


## kalypso

με γρήγορους ρυθμούς συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες για τις μετατροπές που γίνονται στο καράβι κύριως στις καμπίνες των επιβατών προκειμένου να είναι έτοιμο στις 21 Απριλίου όπου θα ξεκινήσει...

----------


## Apostolos

Που βρίσκεται Καλυψώ??? Τελευταία φορά το είχα δει στο Cadiz...

----------


## crow

> ας ήταν η ίδια αρκεί να ξανάβλεπα τον κύκνο πάνω ξανά!


Ετσι δηλαδη?
ocean.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Μας επισκέφτηκε χτες στον Πειραιά , μετά από αρκετό καιρό και έχοντας τελειώσει τα ταξίδια του στα Νορβηγικά φιόρδ !
IMG_8454.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> Μας επισκέφτηκε χτες στον Πειραιά , μετά από αρκετό καιρό και έχοντας τελειώσει τα ταξίδια του στα Νορβηγικά φιόρδ !
> IMG_8454.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη φοτογραφεία και ωραίο βαπόρι.Δεν το ξερα ότι ένα από τα ονόματα του ήταν kypros star.

----------


## Leo

Και μια απο εμένα της 4.10.09 στον Κάβο Ντόρο. Για σένα mastrokosta...
Αφού ξέρεις εμένα μου αρέσουν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια μιας άλλης εποχής

P1240387.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Θέλω να σου αφιερώσω και εγώ μια ,απο αυτες που εσύ  καταλαβαίνεις  .Όταν το βαπόρι είναι στον ντοκο ,τότε για το πλήρωμα ξεκινούν οι δουλειές .Εδω είναι και βροχερή μέρα !
IMG_8458.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Και μια φωτογραφία του (από καρτ ποστάλ) στο διάστημα που φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της Ηπειρωτικής:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61248

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το πλοίο υπέστη ριζική μετασκευή από την αρχική του μορφή όπως το έκτισαν τα ισπανικά ναυπηγεία σαν Juan March. Η πλώρη του κτίστηκε με την προέκταση των πλωριών καταστρωμάτων και τώρα μου μοιάζει με τσαρούχι.
Πριν την μετασκευή:


Πηγή faktaomfartyg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ocean Majesty*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 228.jpg

----------


## nautical96

Ocean Majesty...στον Πειραιά 6-11-09
PB060191.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

> Ocean Majesty...στον Πειραιά 6-11-09
> PB060191.JPG





Πάρα πάρα πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!!Πού την πέτυχεσ? :Wink:

----------


## nautical96

την φωτογραφία την έβγαλα πάνω απο το Ολυμπία Παλάς κατα την αναχώρηση του

----------


## stratoscy

Συγχαρητήρια πολύ καλή λήψη

----------


## gtogias

Το Ocean Majesty στο μώλο ΔΕΗ τον Απρίλιο του 2006 κάνει τα μαζεματάκια του ενώ έχει κατεβάσει και τις λέμβους:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65535

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ocean Majesty*...Πειραιας 22-10-2009.

DSCN0767.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce και Αpostolos_

----------


## gtogias

Στον γνωστό ιστοχώρο shipsnostalghia ο καραβολάτρης Rich Turnwald ανέβασε διάφορες φωτογραφίες του A. Scrimali μεταξύ αυτών και μια του πλοίου ως Kypros Star:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler.../photo/209813/

----------


## Fido

Αναμφισβήτητα ένα όμορφο βαπόρι που με μετέφερε στην Αλεξάνδρεια τον Οκτώβριο που μας πέρασε. Παλιό σκαρί, φαίνεται εξάλλου, όμως μέσα βρίσκεται επληκτική κατάσταση. Παχιές μοκέτες, τα πάντα σαν καινουρια και γενικότερο αίσθημα ποιότητας παντού. Πουθενά κανένα σημείο...γήρατος παρόλα τα 45 του έτη!
Στα συν του βαποριού ότι προσέφερε στον επιβάτη όλες τις τυπικές-για κρουαζιερόπλοιο ανέσεις παρόλο το μικρό μέγεθός του. Εστω και αν κάποιοι από αυτούς τους χώρους ήταν μικροί (πχ γυμναστήριο, υποτυπώδης πισινα) η πρόθεση μετράει. 
Επιπλέον φοβερή αίθουσα κινηματογράφου-εκδηλώσεων βαθειά, πολύ βαθειά χωμένη στην πλώρη, άκουγες το κύμα να σκάει και νόμιζες ότι θα βγει η θάλασσα από τη σκηνή...
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει να μας συντροφεύει στις θάλασσες για πολύ καιρό ακόμη...
Picture 005+++.jpg
Picture 326++.jpg
Picture 003+.jpg
Εικόνα0131+.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

πολύ ωραίες οι εικόνες που μας μετέφερες φίλε Fido. Παλιό βαπόρι αλλά με την ολική μετασκευή που δέχτηκε στο Πέραμα το '90, κερδισε 20 χρόνια επιπλεον ζωής.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλοιο ειναι  εδω και καιρο στην Αυλιδα οπου και ετοιμαζετε για τα νεα του ταξιδια !

----------


## Fido

όταν είχα δει στον ιστότοπο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας τη φωτογραφία του european express στη Χαλκίδα που ανέφερε ότι επίκειται ο δεξαμενισμός του, από πίσω του, είδα και το Ocean Majesty, οπότε υπέθεσα ότι ετοιμάζεται κι αυτό σιγά σιγά...Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ταξίδι του Οκτωβρίου ήταν το τελευταίο της σεζον, το θυμάμαι επειδή είχαν κάνει ειδική φιέστα στο πλοίο...Για να το δούμε που θα αρμενίσει και φέτος... :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Για όποιον θέλει να κάνει συγκρίσεις του πριν και μετά, στη σελίδα _εδώ_ υπάρχουν εκτός από φωτο και τα αρχικά πλάνα του πλοίου, όπως και η παρακάτω τομή.

albatros2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται οτι η φετινή ναύλωση στην Αυστριακή Μc Cruises δεν προχώρησε. 'Hταν προγραμματισμένο να ταξιδέψει από Απρίλιο ως Οκτώβριο.
Ξέρουμε αν του βρήκαν κάτι άλλο να απασχοληθεί φέτος;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε Ellinis, το πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται στη Χαλκίδα και θα ξεκινήσει ναυλωμένο από Τούρκους για ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ - ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ - ΚΡΟΑΤΙΑ στις 20 Ιουνίου.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Την φοβάμαι αυτή τη ναύλωση. Οι Τούρκοι δεν έχουν εμπειρία στην κρουαζιέρα ούτε και καλό μάρκετινγκ για να τραβήξουν κόσμο για κρατήσεις. Δεν θέλω να είμαι απαισιόδοξος αλλά φοβάμαι ότι η σαιζόν δεν θα βγεί.

----------


## Giovanaut

Συμφωνα με το mediashipping, το πλοιο θα περναει απο το λιμανι της Θεσσαλονικης...!!!

----------


## despo

Tελικά η παραπληροφόρηση δίνει και παίρνει σε αυτόν τον τόπο. Δεν έχουν ακόμα καλά-καλά τελειώσει οι ... ανεπανόρθωτες πληγές με τους 'αγανακτισμένους εμπόρους' που χάσανε τις περιουσίες τους απο τις κινητοποιήσεις για το Ζενιθ, διαβάζω τωρα άλλο κατευθυνόμενο άρθρο (Ναυτεμπορική) οτι το Ocean Majesty που ναυλώθηκε απο Τουρκικό ταξειδιωτικό οργανισμό (προφανώς λόγω υπάρχοντος καμποταζ) δεν θα εχει εκκίνηση τον Πειραιά, αλλά τη Σμύρνη. Σαν να λέμε δηλαδη οτι καποιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο ναυλωμένο απο Ελληνικό πρακτορείο θα πήγαινε να φορτώσει τους Ελληνες επιβάτες, οχι στον Πειραιά, αλλά στη Βενετία η' στη Βαρκελώνη και απο εκει να τους κάνει κρουαζιέρα στα Ελληνικά νησιά !!

----------


## lostromos

> Tελικά η παραπληροφόρηση δίνει και παίρνει σε αυτόν τον τόπο. Δεν έχουν ακόμα καλά-καλά τελειώσει οι ... ανεπανόρθωτες πληγές με τους 'αγανακτισμένους εμπόρους' που χάσανε τις περιουσίες τους απο τις κινητοποιήσεις για το Ζενιθ, διαβάζω τωρα άλλο κατευθυνόμενο άρθρο (Ναυτεμπορική) οτι το Ocean Majesty που ναυλώθηκε απο Τουρκικό ταξειδιωτικό οργανισμό (προφανώς λόγω υπάρχοντος καμποταζ) δεν θα εχει εκκίνηση τον Πειραιά, αλλά τη Σμύρνη. Σαν να λέμε δηλαδη οτι καποιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο ναυλωμένο απο Ελληνικό πρακτορείο θα πήγαινε να φορτώσει τους Ελληνες επιβάτες, οχι στον Πειραιά, αλλά στη Βενετία η' στη Βαρκελώνη και απο εκει να τους κάνει κρουαζιέρα στα Ελληνικά νησιά !!


Μα αφού ναυλώθηκε από Τούρκους για να κάνει κρουαζιέρες με Τούρκους πολίτες, πώς θα ξεκινάει από Πειραιά? Θα έρχονται οι Τούρκοι στο Πειραιά για να επιβιβαστούν? Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς...

----------


## Gregory K.

Σημερα ειναι στον Πειραια ξανα...

Εδω μπορειτε να δειτε τις κρουαζιερες του, http://cruisesinturkey.com/

----------


## despo

Δεν έχεις καταλάβει το νόημα των γραφόμενων απο τη Ναυτεμπορική.

----------


## lostromos

> Δεν έχεις καταλάβει το νόημα των γραφόμενων απο τη Ναυτεμπορική.


Αγαπητέ χρήστη "despo", νομίζω σ' εμένα απευθύνεσαι.
Πιό πάνω είπα (πράγματι), ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Τώρα αναφέρεις τη Ναυτεμπορική. Παρακαλώ εξήγησε τί εννοείς, ώστε να καταλάβει όλη η κοινότητα (forum).
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## despo

Πολυ απλά αναφέρω οτι το δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής γράφει οτι το πλοίο επρόκειτο να φορτώνει τους επιβάτες απο τον Πειραιά, εμποδιζόμενο ομως δήθεν απο την άρση/μη άρση του καμποταζ, ο Πειραιάς έχασε την 'ευκαιρία' και το πλοίο θα φορτώνει τον κόσμο απο την Τουρκία. Και το γεγονός αυτό της συγκεκριμένης δημοσίευσης, το θεωρώ παραπληροφόρηση.
Ελπίζω τωρα να έχω γίνει πλήρως αντιληπτός.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι τελείωσε τα ταξίδια του , και σημερα είναι δεμένο στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος !

----------


## gioannis13

Καποια στιγμη μεσα στην εβδομαδα Τετ-Πεμπ-Παρ θα περασει απο την διωρυγα................. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Το βαπόρι τελείωσε τα ταξίδια του , και σημερα είναι δεμένο στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος !


Όπως τα λέει ο μαστροΚώστας ακριβώς. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι, εν Αυλίδι!


DSCN4720ocean majesty.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μια σημεριμη φωτο απο το ocean majesty που βρισκεται πλαγιοδετημενο στα ναυπηγεια της χαλκιδας
20101007_001.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αναχώρηση του Ocean Majesty απ' το μεγάλο λιμάνι, ένα πρωινό του Σεπτέμβρη!
SL382267.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι ξέρει κανείς αν θα ξεκινήσει φέτος ?Διότι το βλέπω στην Αυλίδα σε μια περίεργη ντάνα !!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Το βαπόρι ξέρει κανείς αν θα ξεκινήσει φέτος ?Διότι το βλέπω στην Αυλίδα σε μια περίεργη ντάνα !!


Στο σαιτ της εταιρείας  δίνει 1η κρουαζιέρα στις 19/5 αλλά σε κάποιο ταξιδιωτικό πρακτορείο δίνει κρουαζιέρα στις 20/4

----------


## lostromos

Το Ελληνικό πρακτορείο διαφημίζει μιά Πασχαλινή κρουαζιέρα.
Το site της εταιρείας, έχει τα δρομολόγια που θα κάνει το πλοίο, ναυλωμένο στη Cruise Holidays (Τούρκοι), όπως ήταν και πέρυσι (αλλά για μικρότερο διάστημα).
Αν γίνει η Πασχαλινή και δεν υπάρχει κάτι στο ενδιάμεσο, τοτε το πλοίο φαίνεται πως θα μείνει δεμένο για περίπου 20 μέρες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Ocean  Majesty στην Χιο στις 4 & 5-8-2012

Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
DSCN4783leandros.jpgDSCN4925LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Απόλλων για τις φωτογραφίες, απο τις οποίες βλέπουμε οτι το πλοίο είχε και ελλιμενισθεί στη Χίο κατα τη διάρκεια της μεγάλης παραμονής του φέτος το καλακαίρι στο νησί.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αν δεν κανω λαθος το εν λογω πλοιο ειχε μεινει στη Χιο γιατι ο ιδιοκτητης του πλοιου ,Ελληνας εινα ο ανθρωπος,εκανε ειδικη κρουαζιερα για φιλους και γνωστους....ετσι ειχα ακουσει δεν ξερω αν ισχυει

Το συναντησα αρκετες φορες φετος....
Μια στη Σμυρνη στις 12/7..η φωτογραφια ειναι απο κινητο και μεσα απο το ξενοδοχειο...

OCEAN MAJESTY.jpg

Και η αλλη στη Συρο στις 8.9.12 με σβησμενα τα σινιαλα της Cruise Holidays

OCEAN MAJESTY2.jpg


Εδω η αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο τον Πειραια στις 29.6.2012..

----------


## SOLSTICE

Στη γερμανική Hansa Touristik θα περάσει το πλοίο!! Οι κρουαζιέρες του θα ξεκινήσουν στις 15/5 και σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα στις 15/9 θα επισκεφτεί τον Πειραιά!!
Ένα ελληνικό πρακτορείο πάντως, διαφημίζει το πλοίο σε κρουαζιέρες από Μάιο έως Οκτώβριο στο Αιγαίο με βάση το Ηράκλειο!! Τώρα, ή εννοούν άλλο πλοίο ή δεν ισχύει καν τέτοιο πρόγραμμα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το OCEAN MAJESTY πρίμα-πλώρα στις 21-06-2011 έξω απο το τελωνείο.
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και του θέματος.

OCEAN MAJESTY 12 21-06-2011.jpgOCEAN MAJESTY 13 21-06-2011.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

> Στη γερμανική Hansa Touristik θα περάσει το πλοίο!! Οι κρουαζιέρες του θα ξεκινήσουν στις 15/5 και σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα στις 15/9 θα επισκεφτεί τον Πειραιά!!
> Ένα ελληνικό πρακτορείο πάντως, διαφημίζει το πλοίο σε κρουαζιέρες από Μάιο έως Οκτώβριο στο Αιγαίο με βάση το Ηράκλειο!! Τώρα, ή εννοούν άλλο πλοίο ή δεν ισχύει καν τέτοιο πρόγραμμα!


Σε επικοινωνία που είχα με την εταιρία μου είπαν πως το πλοιο δεν θα ταξιδευει στο Αιγαίο!

----------


## despo

Η ιστοσελίδα ferries.gr ειτε δείχνει κάποια παλιά προγράμματα κρουαζιέρας, ειτε κάποιες κρουαζιέρες που απ' ο,τι είχα ακούσει -ξένων εταιρειών βέβαια-  θα έχουν λιμάνι εκκίνησης το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Giannis G.

> Η ιστοσελίδα ferries.gr ειτε δείχνει κάποια παλιά προγράμματα κρουαζιέρας, ειτε κάποιες κρουαζιέρες που απ' ο,τι είχα ακούσει -ξένων εταιρειών βέβαια-  θα έχουν λιμάνι εκκίνησης το Ηράκλειο.


Δηλαδη δεν ισχύει;

----------


## despo

Δεν μπορώ να σου πώ τίποτα με σιγουριά, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι οτι επειδή το Ocean Majesty είχα ακούσει και εγω οτι ναυλώθηκε εκτος Ελλάδας, δεν θα είναι αυτό.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 018 despo OCEAN MAJESTY.jpgΣτον Πειραιά, στην λήξη ναύλωσης στην Ηπειρωτική το 1995.

----------


## Aquaman

Θηρα, 2012.

----------


## Ellinis

> PHOTO 018 despo OCEAN MAJESTY.jpgΣτον Πειραιά, στην λήξη ναύλωσης στην Ηπειρωτική το 1995.


Με χρώματα Ηπειρωτικής αλλά σινιάλο και όνομα της Majesty!

----------


## Aquaman

Οταν σκεφτεσαι το πως ναυπηγηθηκε και τι μορφη εχει τωρα,τοτε η τωρινη του μορφη χανει το ματς απο τα αποδυτηρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Και αρχικά δεν ήταν κανένα ωραίο βαπόρι,άλλωστε οι Ισπανοί δεν φημίζονταν κ τόσο.
Θα μπορούσε όμως να είχε γίνει ωραιότερη μετασκευή.

----------


## Aquaman

Σαφως!Σιγουρα δεν ηταν και κανενα κουκλι πιο πριν αλλα τουλαχιστον ηταν πιο κομψο και βαπορισιο στο λουκ.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στη γερμανική Hansa Touristik θα περάσει το πλοίο!! Οι κρουαζιέρες του θα ξεκινήσουν στις 15/5 και σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα στις 15/9 θα επισκεφτεί τον Πειραιά!!
> Ένα ελληνικό πρακτορείο πάντως, διαφημίζει το πλοίο σε κρουαζιέρες από Μάιο έως Οκτώβριο στο Αιγαίο με βάση το Ηράκλειο!! Τώρα, ή εννοούν άλλο πλοίο ή δεν ισχύει καν τέτοιο πρόγραμμα!


To πλοίο έφυγε απο Χαλκίδα και σε λίγο θα περνά ανοικτά απο Ραφήνα. Στο AIS λέει για Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά πήγε στη ράδα και τώρα κανει πετρέλευση απο το JET XVI.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας το δούμε καθώς καταπλέει στον Πειραιά το μεσημέρι της 2ας Νοεμβρίου!

DSCN1747.jpg DSCN1748.jpg DSCN1749.jpg DSCN1754.jpg

Απ' τα σκαριά που χαίρεσαι να τα βλέπεις!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Με το σινιαλο της Ηπειρωτικης και το ονομα Ομηρικος στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Απριλιο του 1994 

_April 1994 Homeric  at Piraeus.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο.Το βαπορι ειναι ναυλομενο απο την Ηπειρωτικη εις αντικατασταση του καμενου Παλλας Αθηνα ή λογω ανακαταξεων μετα την απωλεια του Αθηνα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Με το σινιαλο της Ηπειρωτικης και το ονομα Ομηρικος στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Απριλιο του 1994 
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151538


Πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο από τον φίλο ΤSS APOLLON. To βαπόρι δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο σε εμφάνιση. Πολύ καλή μεν μετασκευή αλλά δεν "δένει" με το συντηρητικό-ακόμα κ γιά μέσα της δεκαετίας 60- σπανιόλικο σκαρί.
Πρύμα του διακρίνονται ένα τύπου "Eυπατόρια",το ΙΟΣ κ προς την παγόδα το άτυχο ΑCHILLE LAURO κ ένα αεροπλανοφόρο κλάσης Ιnvincible.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο από τον φίλο ΤSS APOLLON. To βαπόρι δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο σε εμφάνιση. Πολύ καλή μεν μετασκευή αλλά δεν "δένει" με το συντηρητικό-ακόμα κ γιά μέσα της δεκαετίας 60- σπανιόλικο σκαρί.
> Πρύμα του διακρίνονται ένα τύπου "Eυπατόρια",το ΙΟΣ κ προς την παγόδα το άτυχο ΑCHILLE LAURO κ ένα αεροπλανοφόρο κλάσης Ιnvincible.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Βίκτωρα Χιώτη για την μοντέρνα μετασκευή πάνω στο συντηρητικό σκαρί. Το "εστιατόριο" πρέπει να είναι το Thomas I.

----------


## despo

Φωτογραφία - ευρημα απο τον φίλο TSS Apollon και τον ευχαριστούμε ! Οσο για τη μετασκευή, προσωπική μου άποψη είναι οτι το πλοίο βελτιώθηκε κατα πολύ σε σχέση με την προγενέστερή του κατάσταση.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια της σπάνιας φωτογραφίας του tss Apollon να συνεισφέρω και εγώ μια του πλοίου ως HOMERIC στο Ντόβερ.

homeric 2.jpg
Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε συνέχεια της σπάνιας φωτογραφίας του tss Apollon να συνεισφέρω και εγώ μια του πλοίου ως HOMERIC στο Ντόβερ.
> 
> homeric 2.jpg
> Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill


Πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο κ με την φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής δείχνει καλύτερα από αυτή του Κολλάκη.
Έίναι περίεργο διότι το όνομα ΗΟΜΕRIC το είχαν δώσει μόνο σε ναυλώσεις.

----------


## kalypso

το πλοιο βρισκεται ακόμα στα ναυπηγεια Χαλκιδος και ετοιμάζεται...την περασμένη εβδομάδα ανέβηκαν και οι βάρκες...
ocean majesty.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Για να δούμε το πρόγραμμα του πλοίο. http://www.majesticcruises.gr/images...ns_majesty.pdf
Και εδω το ξεοδοχείο του 



Θα δουλέψει πάνω φέτος, στον Πειραιά φαίνεται να έρχεται μόνο στις 20/9.

Καλή επιτυχία να ευχηθούμε σε αυτό το ατσούμπαλο καραβάκι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tι Χιώτης θα ήταν ο Κολλάκης,αν δεν έπιανε καμιά φορά κ Χίο (12/9) !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το OCEAN MAJESTY...... 02-08-2011 στις 05.30 πμ μπαίνοντας στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

OCEAN MAJESTY 03 02-08-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το OCEAN MAJESTY έφυγε εχθές το βράδυ από τον Πειραιά και τώρα πλησιάζει στη Χαλκίδα όπου θα ξεχειμωνιάσει. 
kalypso περιμένουμε καμιά φωτο του. :Fat:

----------


## kalypso

το OCEAN MAJESTY στην Αυλίδα στις 18/10/2014 όπου βρισκόταν στην δεξαμενή και μία στις 25/10/2014 όπου εχει κατέβει
om.jpgom1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και για τις φωτο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶ραγε γιατί να πήγε δεξαμενή τέλος της σαιζόν;

----------


## kalypso

αλλαγή θέσεως για το Ocean Majesty από αυτή που βρισκόταν σε αυτήν που πηγαίνει όταν προκειται να πάρει τις βάρκες..
DSC_0.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> ¶ραγε γιατί να πήγε δεξαμενή τέλος της σαιζόν;


Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι έγινε μιά καλή συμφωνία και θα γίνει πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στην Αίγυπτο για 1,5-2 μήνες με αρκετά καλό ναυλοσύμφωνο. Ίσως γι' αυτό άλλαξε θέση για να πάρει τις σωστικές του και να φύγει για Αίγυπτο.
Για να δούμε θα επαληθευτεί ........η πληροφορία. :Fat:

----------


## kalypso

νυχτερινή με βάρκες και ανοικτό AIS
DSC_0371.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι έγινε μιά καλή συμφωνία και θα γίνει πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στην Αίγυπτο για 1,5-2 μήνες με αρκετά καλό ναυλοσύμφωνο. Ίσως γι' αυτό άλλαξε θέση για να πάρει τις σωστικές του και να φύγει για Αίγυπτο.
> Για να δούμε θα επαληθευτεί ........η πληροφορία.


Το Ocean Majesty έφυγε εχθές το απόγευμα κατά τις 19.30 μ.μ από Χαλκίδα, έφτασε ανάμεσα Κάλυμνο - Κώ και κάνει πετρέλευση από το εφοδιαστικό Αντώνιος το οποίο ήλθε από την Κάλυμνο. Στη συνέχεια θα συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του για την Αίγυπτο για το ναυλοσύμφωνο που έχει. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## kalypso

Αναχώρησε χτές λίγο μετά τις 18:00 από τα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος το Ocean Majesty υπό καταρρακτώδους βροχής,με προορισμό το Bodrum (Αρχ. Αλικαρνασσό)
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg5.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφυγε από το Bodrum κατά τις 23.30 μ.μ. πέρασε από το Νότιο μέρος της Ρόδου με προορισμό το κανάλι του Σουέζ όπως λέει στο AIS του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο Μποντρούμ (Αλικαρνασσό γιά τους Έλληνες) έμεινε αρκετές ώρες.Τι να έκανε άραγε,μήπως πήρε στόρια που μπορεί να είναι πιό φθηνά εκεί;

----------


## pantelis2009

Από χθες το πλοίο είναι στη ράδα το Πειραιά ανοικτά από τη Σαλαμίνα και ....μάλλον έχουν πέσει για να το καθαρίσουν, ώστε να είναι έτοιμο για τη νέα σεζόν.

----------


## despo

oceanmajesty 001despo.jpg
Προερχόμενο απο μετασκευή του επιβατηγού Kypros Star, αρχικά δεν έλεγα οτι άφηνε τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις. Ομως σήμερα συγκρίνοντάς το με τεράστια άκομψα πολυόροφα που βλέπουμε στο λιμάνι, σίγουρα ξεχωρίζει. Ηδη ξεκίνησε για την Γένοβα για να κάνει και φέτος κρουαζιέρες στη Βόρεια θάλασσα. Εδω ειναι στο περσινή λήξη της περιόδου του, λίγο πριν φύγει για τη Χαλκίδα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To OLY_*C*_MPIC      στο λιμανι του Πειραια δεχεται τις τελευταιες πινελιες  και  προβαρει την φορεσια της Ηπειρωτικης ναυλωμενο απο την εταιρεια σε αντικατασταση του ατυχου   ΠΑΛΛΑΣ  ΑΘΗΝΑ  στα τελη Μαρτιου του 1994

_1994 Piraeus OLYMPIC.jpg_




_

----------


## SteliosK

*Ocean Majesty*
Όμορφο και διαφορετικό από τα άλλα τα *κουτιά
*
sk_0105.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να τελείωσε με τις κρουαζιέρες του, γιατί πριν λίγο είδα στο AIS ότι πέρασε από Στύρα-Αγιά Μαρίνα ανεβαίνοντας για Χαλκίδα.

----------


## Apostolos

Φέτος στα Φηρά
ADK_0227 (Medium).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ποιος ο λόγος άραγε που έχει φουντάρει στη ράδα του Πειραιά???

----------


## gioannis13

Τελος εποχης και δρομο για Χαλκιδα :Moon:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πλοίο τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στη Χαλκίδα και αυτή την ώρα είναι ανοικτά από την ¶νδρο με προορισμό την Λεμεσό της Κύπρου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.....και χθες αργά την νύχτα αναχώρησε από την Λεμεσό με προορισμό το Πορτ Σάιντ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο πηγαίνει στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίδος προφανώς για την συντήρηση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές έφυγε από Αυλίδα και πήγε Χαλκίδα και σήμερα αναχώρησε όπως γράφει στο AIS του για Γένοβα. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από Μαρκόπουλο με 14,7 μίλια. Καλή σεζόν.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Eκδήλωση για τον τουρισμό στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο OCEAN MAJESTY στη Χαλκίδα*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krouazi...y-sti-xalkida/ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

OCEAN MAJESTY.jpg 16-11-2008

Δίπλα του η κομψή Γαλλίδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Προφανώς τελείωσε για φέτος τις κρουαζιέρες του και από την Βενετία που ήταν σε λίγο φτάνει στη Χαλκίδα που θα ξεχειμωνιάσει.

----------


## Ellinis

> Προφανώς τελείωσε για φέτος τις κρουαζιέρες του και από την Βενετία που ήταν σε λίγο φτάνει στη Χαλκίδα που θα ξεχειμωνιάσει.


 Φέτος δεν θα μείνει στη Χαλκίδα αφού οπως διαβάζουμε στο διαδίκτυο, εχει ναλωθει στην πολωνική Itaka για το διάστημα Νοεμβρίου Απριλίου για κρουαζιέρες στα Κανάρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φέτος δεν θα μείνει στη Χαλκίδα αφού οπως διαβάζουμε στο διαδίκτυο, εχει ναλωθει στην πολωνική Itaka για το διάστημα Νοεμβρίου Απριλίου για κρουαζιέρες στα Κανάρια.


Σε πρώην ανατολικές χώρες όπως η Πολωνία,το επίπεδο έχει ανεβεί τόσο ώδτε να σηκώνει κ ναύλωση κρουαζιεροπλοίου.Σε λίγο μπορεί να δούμε κ δικό τους πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Αλλού ανεβαίνει το επίπεδο ζωής και αλλού "τρώμε την.. καμήλα!"  :Culpability:  Η Itaka ήταν να ναυλώσει και το καλοκαίρι του 2017 το LOUIS AURA για κρουαζιέρες Βαρκελώνη-Βαλεαρίδες, κάτι που τελικά δεν υλοποιήθηκε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δυσιυχώς με εξαίρεση τους Βαλκάνιους,οι υπόλοιποι ανατολικοί μας έχουν υποσκελίσει.Ιtaka να σημαίνει Ιθάκη;;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

[QUOTE=
Προφανώς φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη. Συνηθίζεται σε πολλούς tour operators η χρήση ελληνικών πόλεων όπως Marathon, Olympia, κλπ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA;594022][QUOTE=
Προφανώς φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη. Συνηθίζεται σε πολλούς tour operators η χρήση ελληνικών πόλεων όπως Marathon, Olympia, κλπ.[/QUOTE]
Φίλε ΤSS QAM,προφανώς αυτό αφορούσε Δυτικούς.Οι Πολωνοί δεν φημίζονται γιά τον φιλελληνισμό τους.Μακάρι να είναι ετσι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο επέστρεψε από το Las Palmas και αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας.

----------


## despo

Εχει ηδη φύγει απο τη Χαλκίδα και ξεκίνησε τις κρουαζιέρες για την φετεινή περίοδο. Τώρα βρίσκεται καθ'οδόν για τη Λισαβόνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το φίλο μου στο fb Georges-Pop με λεζάντα :--Ocean-Majesty-(πρώην---former-Kypros-Star,-Homeric-etc.)-Nησιά-Lofoten-(βόρεια-Νορβηγία)-–-Lofoten-islands-(Norway).-Kαλοκαίρι---Summer-2005

OCEAN MAJESTY 22 Georges-Pop--Ocean-Majesty-(πρώην---former-Kypros-Star,-Homeric-etc.)-Nησιά-Lof.jpg

----------


## despo

Μετά απο σχεδον διήμερη παραμονή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, το πλοίο οπως πάντα κατευθύνεται στη Χαλκίδα για τη χειμερινή του ξεκούραση. Για να δούμε ομως αν θα παραμείνει εκει ολόκληρο το χρονικό διάστημα μέχρι τη νέα περίοδο που ξεκινάει το Μάιο, αφου περσι είχε ταξειδέψει για κάποιους μήνες και το χειμώνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ocean Majesty τελείωσε με τις εργασίες συντήρησης του στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας και πηγαίνει για Γένοβα όπως λέει στο AIS του.Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

To *OCEAN MAJESTY* έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πριν από λίγο *έφτασε στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας* για την χειμερινή του ξεκούραση. Εδώ φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

OCEAN-MAJESTY-12-21-06-2011.jpg

----------


## a.molos

DSCF3440.jpgDSCF3460.jpgΤελευταία προσέγγιση πριν τον Πειρααά, τελευταία και για το 2019 . Ιτέα πριν απο λίγες ημέρες.

----------


## gioannis13

Πάντα μου έκανε εντύπωση ποιος δίνει τόσα-όσα χρήματα για να κάνει κρουαζιέρα με ένα τόσο παλιό και ταλαιπωρημένο πλοίο ! Στα μάτια μου είναι σαν να βλέπω Αγουδιμό-Βεντουρό-Αγαπητό πλοία !

----------


## Ellinis

Γιατί ταλαιπωρημένο; Μια χαρά είναι το καραβάκι και όλοι του οι εσωτερικοί χώροι προέρχονται από την ανακατασκευή του 1990. Εξάλλου υπάρχουν ακόμη αρκετοί ταξιδιώτες που ενδιαφέρονται να κάνουν μια κρουαζιέρα με σκοπό να ζήσουν το ταξίδι και να γνωρίσουν προορισμούς και όχι για να νιώσουν σαν σε σαρδελοκούτι-αλά-Carnival  :Hopelessness:  μαζί με άλλους 5.000 νοματαίους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ίσως ο φίλος μας επηρεάζεται από το έτος κατασκευής κ το παλιομοδίτικο σουλούπι.Πάντως εξωτερικά ταλαιπωρημένο δεν δείχνει.

----------

